# Windows 8 Takes forever!



## Vazdan64 (Nov 14, 2010)

I recently got a laptop with Windows 8 64 bit and it takes forever to bring up install prompts. I've been trying to install utorrent for the past 30 minutes and still no install prompt after I've clicked on the .exe to bring it up. What are possible solutions to this?

Windows 7 didn't have this problem. Why does Windows 8?


----------



## Baez (Nov 15, 2012)

Are you sure there isn't another installer running already without your knowing? Open up Task Manager (press Ctrl+Alt+Del and choose the last option) and in the process list search for msiexec.exe. Windows normally prevents simultaneous installers to avoid issues with corrupt files, drivers etc.

What other installations have you tried aside from utorrent?


----------



## Vazdan64 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've tried DAEMON Tools, Minecraft, and Tor and still having the issue. I've checked the Task Manager. There's nothing there that has to do with the installer.


----------

